# Altra truffa di DAZN



## Kayl (26 Febbraio 2022)

Non se sia la sezione giusta, e probabilmente tanti già conoscono la notizia, ma scrivo comunque perché TUTTI coloro che pagavano 19 euro di abbonamento a DAZN che conosco personalmente sono stati fregati. In sostanza questo mese hanno tutti ricevuto notifiche che ci fossero problemi con le carte di credito, al che tanti hanno cambiato carta per pagare, ma comunque DAZN non dava l'ok per il cambiamento su metodi di pagamento. Tutto questo perché hanno alzato il pagamento a 29 euro e così, malgrado non ci fossero problemi di insolvenza con le carte di credito, adesso per riabbonarsi tutti devono pagare 29.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Febbraio 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Non se sia la sezione giusta, e probabilmente tanti già conoscono la notizia, ma scrivo comunque perché TUTTI coloro che pagavano 19 euro di abbonamento a DAZN che conosco personalmente sono stati fregati. In sostanza questo mese hanno tutti ricevuto notifiche che ci fossero problemi con le carte di credito, al che tanti hanno cambiato carta per pagare, ma comunque DAZN non dava l'ok per il cambiamento su metodi di pagamento. Tutto questo perché hanno alzato il pagamento a 29 euro e così, malgrado non ci fossero problemi di insolvenza con le carte di credito, adesso per riabbonarsi tutti devono pagare 29.


Io ho cambiato modalità di pagamento a dicembre(perchè la banca mi ha cambiato la prepagata) e il pagamento si è allineato sempre sullo stesso importo.


----------



## iceman. (26 Febbraio 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Non se sia la sezione giusta, e probabilmente tanti già conoscono la notizia, ma scrivo comunque perché TUTTI coloro che pagavano 19 euro di abbonamento a DAZN che conosco personalmente sono stati fregati. In sostanza questo mese hanno tutti ricevuto notifiche che ci fossero problemi con le carte di credito, al che tanti hanno cambiato carta per pagare, ma comunque DAZN non dava l'ok per il cambiamento su metodi di pagamento. Tutto questo perché hanno alzato il pagamento a 29 euro e così, malgrado non ci fossero problemi di insolvenza con le carte di credito, adesso per riabbonarsi tutti devono pagare 29.


Per ora nessun problema da questo punto di vista


----------



## danjr (26 Febbraio 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Non se sia la sezione giusta, e probabilmente tanti già conoscono la notizia, ma scrivo comunque perché TUTTI coloro che pagavano 19 euro di abbonamento a DAZN che conosco personalmente sono stati fregati. In sostanza questo mese hanno tutti ricevuto notifiche che ci fossero problemi con le carte di credito, al che tanti hanno cambiato carta per pagare, ma comunque DAZN non dava l'ok per il cambiamento su metodi di pagamento. Tutto questo perché hanno alzato il pagamento a 29 euro e così, malgrado non ci fossero problemi di insolvenza con le carte di credito, adesso per riabbonarsi tutti devono pagare 29.


A me non è successo… continuò a pagare uguale


----------



## ARKANA (26 Febbraio 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Non se sia la sezione giusta, e probabilmente tanti già conoscono la notizia, ma scrivo comunque perché TUTTI coloro che pagavano 19 euro di abbonamento a DAZN che conosco personalmente sono stati fregati. In sostanza questo mese hanno tutti ricevuto notifiche che ci fossero problemi con le carte di credito, al che tanti hanno cambiato carta per pagare, ma comunque DAZN non dava l'ok per il cambiamento su metodi di pagamento. Tutto questo perché hanno alzato il pagamento a 29 euro e così, malgrado non ci fossero problemi di insolvenza con le carte di credito, adesso per riabbonarsi tutti devono pagare 29.


Questa cosa successe anche a me a settembre (ero abbonato da luglio per sfruttare questa promozione dei 19 al posto dei 29) eh niente, gli ho detto ciao ciao e ho trovato altri modi per veder le partite


----------



## Kayl (26 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io ho cambiato modalità di pagamento a dicembre(perchè la banca mi ha cambiato la prepagata) e il pagamento si è allineato sempre sullo stesso importo.


mio padre ha avuto lo stesso problema e gli hanno detto questo. Ha cambiato modalità di pagamento per aggiornare la nuova carta, ma gliel'hanno invalidato uguale. Poi gli hanno annullato l'abbonamento neanche il giorno dopo la scadenza, ma l'ultimo giorno.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Febbraio 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> mio padre ha avuto lo stesso problema e gli hanno detto questo. Ha cambiato modalità di pagamento per aggiornare la nuova carta, ma gliel'hanno invalidato uguale. Poi gli hanno annullato l'abbonamento neanche il giorno dopo la scadenza, ma l'ultimo giorno.


Devi aspettare comunque qualche giorno che l'operazione vada a buon fine.

Ti consiglio poi per ogni dubbio di chiedere assistenza via chat, con me sono stati precisi e gentili.
Ti diranno che l'abbonamento non viene disdetto subito ma solo dopo che più tentativi di pagamento non vanno a buon fine.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Febbraio 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> mio padre ha avuto lo stesso problema e gli hanno detto questo. Ha cambiato modalità di pagamento per aggiornare la nuova carta, ma gliel'hanno invalidato uguale. Poi gli hanno annullato l'abbonamento neanche il giorno dopo la scadenza, ma l'ultimo giorno.


Controlla pure che l'allineamento con la nuova carta sia stato effettuato.
Sul sito dazn trovi tutto.
Tranquillo che se qualcosa è andato storto ti regalano qualche ticket mensile e non ci rimetti soldi.


----------



## kYMERA (26 Febbraio 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Questa cosa successe anche a me a settembre (ero abbonato da luglio per sfruttare questa promozione dei 19 al posto dei 29) eh niente, gli ho detto ciao ciao e ho trovato altri modi per veder le partite


Successo anche a me. Praticamente la banca autorizzava ma poi loro stranamente non ricevevano il pagamento. Morale della favola: scaduta la possibilità di abbonarsi nel periodo promozionale con due mesi gratuiti e ho dovuto pagare anche quelli. Aggiungo che avevano però mantenuto agganciata la prima carta (stranamente) e ho pagato senza accorgermene due abbonamenti.

Vergognoso. Inutile dire assistenza inesistente.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Febbraio 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Non se sia la sezione giusta, e probabilmente tanti già conoscono la notizia, ma scrivo comunque perché TUTTI coloro che pagavano 19 euro di abbonamento a DAZN che conosco personalmente sono stati fregati. In sostanza questo mese hanno tutti ricevuto notifiche che ci fossero problemi con le carte di credito, al che tanti hanno cambiato carta per pagare, ma comunque DAZN non dava l'ok per il cambiamento su metodi di pagamento. Tutto questo perché hanno alzato il pagamento a 29 euro e così, malgrado non ci fossero problemi di insolvenza con le carte di credito, adesso per riabbonarsi tutti devono pagare 29.


Successo uguale ma importo pagato sempre 19€, penso basti chiamare per allinearsi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Febbraio 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Non se sia la sezione giusta, e probabilmente tanti già conoscono la notizia, ma scrivo comunque perché TUTTI coloro che pagavano 19 euro di abbonamento a DAZN che conosco personalmente sono stati fregati. In sostanza questo mese hanno tutti ricevuto notifiche che ci fossero problemi con le carte di credito, al che tanti hanno cambiato carta per pagare, ma comunque DAZN non dava l'ok per il cambiamento su metodi di pagamento. Tutto questo perché hanno alzato il pagamento a 29 euro e così, malgrado non ci fossero problemi di insolvenza con le carte di credito, adesso per riabbonarsi tutti devono pagare 29.



Mi hanno fregato anche a me ad agosto, per un caso analogo ma differente.

Avevo sottoscritto l'abbonamento per un mese, poi sono passato a Timvision perché era più vantaggioso.
Dopo un mese ovviamente il primo abbonamento era scaduto automaticamente.
Questi però hanno continuato a scalarmi i soldi ogni mese fino ad ottobre.

"Problema tecnico sul sistema di addebito postepay, rimborseremo dopo accertamento del centro operativo".
Decine e decine di email e chat, decine di promesse di rimborso, ma iio i soldi non li ho più rivisti.
Non saprei dire se sono dilettanti incompetenti ed inadeguati, o ladri.

A giudicare come hanno allineato le telecronache ai ladri a strisce bianconere, direi la seconda.


----------



## Ecthelion (26 Febbraio 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Non se sia la sezione giusta, e probabilmente tanti già conoscono la notizia, ma scrivo comunque perché TUTTI coloro che pagavano 19 euro di abbonamento a DAZN che conosco personalmente sono stati fregati. In sostanza questo mese hanno tutti ricevuto notifiche che ci fossero problemi con le carte di credito, al che tanti hanno cambiato carta per pagare, ma comunque DAZN non dava l'ok per il cambiamento su metodi di pagamento. Tutto questo perché hanno alzato il pagamento a 29 euro e così, malgrado non ci fossero problemi di insolvenza con le carte di credito, adesso per riabbonarsi tutti devono pagare 29.


Sono cliente di DAZN praticamente dalla nascita della piattaforma italiana ma non ho mai avuto problemi "amministrativi", diciamo così.
Per circa un anno ho fatto anche parte della loro Beta Community, compilando decine di sondaggi riservati, assistendo su commissione a eventi a volte veramente noiosi per i miei gusti, ad esempio, tornei di Freccette (Darts) o molti contenuti extrasportivi, interviste e simili, o altri format. Non ricordo che un solo dei miei suggerimenti sia mai stato messo in pratica.
Per tutto questo mi hanno regalato un mese gratis di abbonamento (quando ancora costava 9.99) e così mi sono disiscritto alla Beta Community perché non ne valeva la pena.
Ma ripeto, non mi hanno mai addebitato un euro in più del necessario, ho sempre usufruito delle "pause estive", ovvero sospendo l'abbonamento e lo rifaccio a Settembre, e non ho avuto problemi. Devo dire però che non ho mai cambiato sistema di pagamento da allora.


----------



## SoloMVB (26 Febbraio 2022)

Nessun problema per me,dove ci ritroviamo andiamo di pezzotto da 2 anni e il prezzo è sempre quello,alla faccia di skyjuve e di tutto il sistema.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Febbraio 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Non se sia la sezione giusta, e probabilmente tanti già conoscono la notizia, ma scrivo comunque perché TUTTI coloro che pagavano 19 euro di abbonamento a DAZN che conosco personalmente sono stati fregati. In sostanza questo mese hanno tutti ricevuto notifiche che ci fossero problemi con le carte di credito, al che tanti hanno cambiato carta per pagare, ma comunque DAZN non dava l'ok per il cambiamento su metodi di pagamento. Tutto questo perché hanno alzato il pagamento a 29 euro e così, malgrado non ci fossero problemi di insolvenza con le carte di credito, adesso per riabbonarsi tutti devono pagare 29.



Era successo qualcosa di simile a mio zio.
Al posto di pagare 19€ con la carta,per rinnovare l'abbonamento aveva utilizzato una ricarica che gli avevano regalato (di quelle cartacee che si trovano nei negozi). 
Bene,da quel momento il costo mnsile si era alzato a 29€


----------



## Giofa (26 Febbraio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Nessun problema per me,dove ci ritroviamo andiamo di pezzotto da 2 anni e il prezzo è sempre quello,alla faccia di skyjuve e di tutto il sistema.


E ovviamente vi lamentate che Elliot non spende e che il vostro Milan (guardato gratis e illegalmente) è solo quello che vince le Champions.
Almeno abbonatevi al canale Twitch del Milan (fatelo per il buon @Super_Lollo)


----------



## fabri47 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mi hanno fregato anche a me ad agosto, per un caso analogo ma differente.
> 
> Avevo sottoscritto l'abbonamento per un mese, poi sono passato a Timvision perché era più vantaggioso.
> Dopo un mese ovviamente il primo abbonamento era scaduto automaticamente.
> ...


Hai provato ad aprire una controversia Paypal?


----------



## gabri65 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Non se sia la sezione giusta, e probabilmente tanti già conoscono la notizia, ma scrivo comunque perché TUTTI coloro che pagavano 19 euro di abbonamento a DAZN che conosco personalmente sono stati fregati. In sostanza questo mese hanno tutti ricevuto notifiche che ci fossero problemi con le carte di credito, al che tanti hanno cambiato carta per pagare, ma comunque DAZN non dava l'ok per il cambiamento su metodi di pagamento. Tutto questo perché hanno alzato il pagamento a 29 euro e così, malgrado non ci fossero problemi di insolvenza con le carte di credito, adesso per riabbonarsi tutti devono pagare 29.



Meno male che la malafede non esiste.


----------



## Tobi (26 Febbraio 2022)

Io personalmente ho solo Amazon Prime , unico servizio serio in un mare di servizi fake. Per il resto mi adeguo con app straniere e tanti saluti


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (26 Febbraio 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Non se sia la sezione giusta, e probabilmente tanti già conoscono la notizia, ma scrivo comunque perché TUTTI coloro che pagavano 19 euro di abbonamento a DAZN che conosco personalmente sono stati fregati. In sostanza questo mese hanno tutti ricevuto notifiche che ci fossero problemi con le carte di credito, al che tanti hanno cambiato carta per pagare, ma comunque DAZN non dava l'ok per il cambiamento su metodi di pagamento. Tutto questo perché hanno alzato il pagamento a 29 euro e così, malgrado non ci fossero problemi di insolvenza con le carte di credito, adesso per riabbonarsi tutti devono pagare 29.


Boh, io sto pagando sempre 19,99 e, fino ad oggi, ho avuto zero problemi con DAZN.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Hai provato ad aprire una controversia Paypal?



Ho fatto di più, li ho minacciati di causa legale per tre volte.

Alla fine mi sono stufato e li ho mandati a cacare, non valeva la pena farsi avvocati e casini vari per 60 euro.
Però restano ladri e incompetenti.


----------



## sampapot (26 Febbraio 2022)

spero che falliscano...non gli ho mai dato un euro e mai gliene darò


----------



## SoloMVB (26 Febbraio 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> E ovviamente vi lamentate che Elliot non spende e che il vostro Milan (guardato gratis e illegalmente) è solo quello che vince le Champions.
> Almeno abbonatevi al canale Twitch del Milan (fatelo per il buon @Super_Lollo)


Me ne sbatto del tuo sarcasmo francamente,se Dio vuole do' i miei soldi al Milan e poi loro si vendono le partite come sta accadendo.


----------



## admin (27 Febbraio 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Non se sia la sezione giusta, e probabilmente tanti già conoscono la notizia, ma scrivo comunque perché TUTTI coloro che pagavano 19 euro di abbonamento a DAZN che conosco personalmente sono stati fregati. In sostanza questo mese hanno tutti ricevuto notifiche che ci fossero problemi con le carte di credito, al che tanti hanno cambiato carta per pagare, ma comunque DAZN non dava l'ok per il cambiamento su metodi di pagamento. Tutto questo perché hanno alzato il pagamento a 29 euro e così, malgrado non ci fossero problemi di insolvenza con le carte di credito, adesso per riabbonarsi tutti devono pagare 29.


Hai risolto?


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Febbraio 2022)

e vabbe


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Febbraio 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> E ovviamente vi lamentate che Elliot non spende e che il vostro Milan (guardato gratis e illegalmente) è solo quello che vince le Champions.
> Almeno abbonatevi al canale Twitch del Milan (fatelo per il buon @Super_Lollo)


Non si usano prodotti pirata.
Come comprare i prodotti contraffatti e poi lamentarsi perché il milan non prende Haaland


----------

